# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Новая версия] Демократия

## kikorik

*Демократия [Android, free]* 

*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка, Три в ряд
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский
*Версия*: 1.1.3
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android 2.2+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*
_Строить демократию – на редкость увлекательное занятие! 
Главное, для этого вовсе не обязательно, чтобы кто-то голосовал. Под ногами путаются назойливые агитаторы, коварный полковник КГБ в отставке задумал что-то недоброе. Однако никто не сможет тебе помешать отдать власть народу! 
Получи Госзаказ, пройди все этапы выборов, стань Президентом...  а может, и кем-то повыше! Именно ты совершишь триумфальное восхождение по политической лестнице и исполнишь мечты миллионов граждан! Ты и верная пила.
Построй свою демократию! Распили Бюджет!_ 
  
*Что нового в этой версии:*
- НОВАЯ РЕФОРМА!
- БОЛЬШЕ ФИГУР:
- Очень смешной Петросян и русский богатырь Обеликс-Депарьдье
- Ёлка, Останкино, Кавказ и Сочи 2014
- БОЛЬШЕ рекордов:
- Завоюй место в топе новой системы рейтингов!
- Поддержка Андроид 4.2.

----------

